# Emirates Finally Back Down



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well after I sent three emails to Emirates stating I did not accept their excuses for not allowing us to use their lounge in Dubai after they changed our stopover time at Dubai from 90 mins to 7.5 hours, I have received another email from them now stating we will be allowed into the Business Class Lounge at Dubai for us to rest after a 14.75 hr flight from Sydney. This just goes to prove, never give in, always fight your corner :wink2:

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Persistence pays off!!

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

And received an Emirates email today offering me half price seat selection for the last journey too

Dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

How did your flights go Dave? After all the trouble you had did you have a good flight home?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Drew

Flight from Sydney to Dubai (14.75hrs) with Qantas was ok but the A380 we were on must have been one of the first made as it was quite tatty. Dubai to Birmingham with Emirates was a lot better with what looked like a brand new A380.
The break in Emirates business lounge was lovely and broke up the journey with superb comfort.

Cheers

Dave


----------

